# Drill Press Lighting



## Woodworker3 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hello All,
One of the small frustrations of drilling holes is aligning the bit to the x on the item to be drilled. I know from experience that a single source light on the work causes shadows and can block the center of the x. So I decided to build a 360 degree light source for my drill press. It uses cheap white LEDs purchased on Ebay for $2. A switch and a 5 volt "wall wart" power supply does the trick. The holes for the LEDS is drilled into a round piece of 1/2 inch plywood at a 10 degree angle to focus the LED lights at about 8 inches below the mounting point on the drill press quill.
First picture is the typical shadow seen
Second picture is the 31 LEDs 
Third picture is the circuitry Leds and 100 ohm resistors and switch.
Fourth picture is the resulting clear view of the x to be drilled.
Total cost was about $10 for everything.

Now I can see clearly the x on the work to be drilled.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like it..
A lot..


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Very clever. I can never get enough light on my workpieces.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

A picture of how it is mounted on the Drill Press would be nice. I like the results of the light, though.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Amen to 'never enough light'!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Like Herb said I like the light but how did you mount it.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

A great solution. The older I get, the more light I need.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

+2 on all the above.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I agree with others you made a nice light. I had to look up a "Wall wart" I have not heard of that before.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That would be why they call you 'Hawk Eye"?


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I've had this light https://www.amazon.com/WoodRiver-14-LED-Drill-Press-Light/dp/B005SC62ZW for a couple of years, really helps get the bit lined up with the intended spot and provides plenty of light right at the drill bit.. It has the radial clamp bolts to attach to the quill which is OK, but I've had them loosen up a couple of times when I was drilling some larger holes. I think I bought mine from Peachtree when they had it on sale for a good bit less than the price shown - although I'd probably pay that to replace it if I had to. Thought I had a photo showing it mounted to the DP but can't find it.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Since I figured out and aligned the twin laser module on two of my drill presses, I don't need nearly as much light to see the alignment of the drill bit that I once did. Both of my laser units came with two of my Delta Drill Presses, and now that they are working the way that they should be, I'll likely be buying one for my third drill press, but this time it will be the one from Wixey. For white lighting on tools I frequently use the $19.95 LED gooseneck lamps from Lowes and clamp them on wherever convenient. These lights never get more than just slightly warm, draw almost no power, and produce a nice white and nearly shadow free light. They have proven ideal on my scroll saw, where I use two, one on each side aimed at the blade and cut point. I think I now have 8 of these in my shop.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Style-Sele...1d0A5uGlqP5VjQELHzKjqbhQuE-X5MOoaAhUcEALw_wcB 


To align the lasers it was necessary to dis-assemble the units so that I could rotate each laser module to get the laser line perfectly straight up and down. They provided a 1/2" steel pin with a point on the bottom that you can install in the drill chuck and see the laser lines on the back side of this to verify the vertical properties of each laser line. I found it easier to see these lines using a mirror placed on the table and tipped to 45 degrees so I could see the lines. You could use the point on this pin to make the needed dimple in the piece of wood on the table to verify that the laser lines cross at the correct point.

I then re-assembled the module and re-installed it back at the top of the drill press post, just under the drill press head. Then it was fairly easy to rotate the knob on each laser until the laser lines crossed over the dimple in a piece of wood that I made by pressing a non rotating a drill bit mounted in the chuck into the piece of wood. These positioning knobs are hard to adjust accurately, so I used a pair of channel locking pliers to grip and rotate the knob more smoothly and accurately to get each laser positioned correctly. I like these lasers, now that they work correctly. When they weren't adjusted, each time the table of the drill press was raised or lowered, the laser line cross point would move. If this happens with your laser head, the lasers need adjusting so the lines are perfectly vertical. Once adjusted correctly, they hold alignment for any table height. The link is for the brest price that I've found the Wixey Drill Press Laser Unit, although it is available from many sources.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wixey-Mo...6045&wl11=online&wl12=331819713&wl13=&veh=sem


Charley


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I took the overall approach and put seven 4-tube T8 fixtures in our little 20x20 shop area. Tons of light with virtually no shadows. These older eyes need lots of light like Oliver said.

That is a good solution for the drill press, though.

David


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

That is a really cool idea!! That will have to go on my list of todo projects. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

tomp913 said:


> I've had this light https://www.amazon.com/WoodRiver-14-LED-Drill-Press-Light/dp/B005SC62ZW for a couple of years, really helps get the bit lined up with the intended spot and provides plenty of light right at the drill bit.. It has the radial clamp bolts to attach to the quill which is OK, but I've had them loosen up a couple of times when I was drilling some larger holes. I think I bought mine from Peachtree when they had it on sale for a good bit less than the price shown - although I'd probably pay that to replace it if I had to. Thought I had a photo showing it mounted to the DP but can't find it.


Same here and Im very pleasant. :wink:


----------



## Woodworker3 (Jul 24, 2017)

To Those who asked about how I mounted it. The quill of the drill press I have has a ring of solid metal at the top. I measured that diameter and cut the hole in the light to tightly fit over that. Here are a couple of pictures of the light on and off the Quill.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*'LED there be light!'*

https://www.essilorusa.com/newsroom/eye-doctor-q-a-how-to-protect-eyes-from-led-light
https://advancedvisioncare.co.uk/do-leds-cause-eye-damage/

Just sayin'...
I'm having the cataract surgery in July.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> *'LED there be light!'*
> 
> I'm having the cataract surgery in July.


That is one of the most often eye surgeries and compared to the methods in use just 50 years ago is practically miraculous. Complications are rare, but you'll be unable to focus your eyes after the surgery, and your glasses with be doing all of that for you. I suggest you invest in a pair of progressive lenses that have your full range of focus in them. Get the top of the line lenses with plenty of UV protection and anti reflective coating. 

The new progressive lenses have far less peripheral blurring and are much easier to get used to. You might also find you want a couple of pairs set for the distance you most often work at in the shop. You'll probably be surprised at how good your vision will seem. BTW, many MDs are lousy at prescribing lenses, and ofter recommend the cheapest frames and lenses because they don't really understand what dependence on a crappy Rx really means.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

You mentioned a resistor. Do you have a schematic of how to wire up LEDs? I've thought about doing something like this.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> *'LED there be light!'*
> 
> https://www.essilorusa.com/newsroom/eye-doctor-q-a-how-to-protect-eyes-from-led-light
> https://advancedvisioncare.co.uk/do-leds-cause-eye-damage/
> ...


I have both eyes done and don't have to wear glass except for the computer.
I told him to put a long distance lens in my right eye because of it being my shooting eye. It cost me a bit more, but he did it and now have a reading lens in the left and a distance lens in the right eye. he tested them and I have 20/20 vision again. I can do everything but the computer with out glasses.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Woodworker3 said:


> To Those who asked about how I mounted it. The quill of the drill press I have has a ring of solid metal at the top. I measured that diameter and cut the hole in the light to tightly fit over that. Here are a couple of pictures of the light on and off the Quill.


Well done, That is very important on a drill press,the factory lights are quite limited. Thanks for posting.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*K.i.s.s.*



Herb Stoops said:


> I have both eyes done and don't have to wear glass except for the computer.
> I told him to put a long distance lens in my right eye because of it being my shooting eye. It cost me a bit more, but he did it and now have a reading lens in the left and a distance lens in the right eye. he tested them and I have 20/20 vision again. I can do everything but the computer with out glasses.
> Herb


The Doc asked if I'd read all the literature he'd given me. I said 'yes, but I'm more confused than ever. What's the Reader's Digest version?'
He said, ' OK; do you want to wear glasses for driving?' Me; 'No'.
Him;' Ok, got it.'
:nerd:


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> *'LED there be light!'*
> 
> https://www.essilorusa.com/newsroom/eye-doctor-q-a-how-to-protect-eyes-from-led-light
> https://advancedvisioncare.co.uk/do-leds-cause-eye-damage/
> ...


Very interesting articles. Currently have 8' fluorescents in the shop and been looking at switching over to LED's. I know that Rick (@Rainman2.0) has problems with LED's, but I didn't know that they could possibly cause eye damage. I saw this video by Jay Bates and will be checking out this vendor - 16 units at $30 :surprise:






At my last eye exam, the ophthalmologist told me that my cataracts might have reached the point where I need to consider surgery, and gave me a paper that listed the signs that it may be time. We were up in PA yesterday, and drove home late, about 2-1/2 hours through intermittent rain - that told me it's probably time which does not make me happy. Everyone that's had the surgery tells me how wonderful it was, eyesight like an eagle the day after the surgery, etc but I'm going by my wife's experience; it took her several days after the surgery before the blurred vision cleared up, and she has constant problems with sensitivity to bright lights. Plus having to put some pretty expensive eye drops in her eyes several times a day. But, I guess the surgery is the way to go.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> That is one of the most often eye surgeries and compared to the methods in use just 50 years ago is practically miraculous. Complications are rare, but you'll be unable to focus your eyes after the surgery, and your glasses with be doing all of that for you. I suggest you invest in a pair of progressive lenses that have your full range of focus in them. Get the top of the line lenses with plenty of UV protection and anti reflective coating.
> 
> The new progressive lenses have far less peripheral blurring and are much easier to get used to. You might also find you want a couple of pairs set for the distance you most often work at in the shop. You'll probably be surprised at how good your vision will seem. BTW, many MDs are lousy at prescribing lenses, and ofter recommend the cheapest frames and lenses because they don't really understand what dependence on a crappy Rx really means.


That's very interesting. I guess I was under the impression that the implants gave you 20/20 vision for distance, but that you would need reading glasses for close-up. I realize that ones lens loses flexibility with age and that this is the reason we need "reading" glasses as we get older, but it didn't occur to me that you would lose any focusing ability after the surgery. I tried progressive lenses when I realized that I needed bifocals - used to have two pairs, one for distance and one for reading, but it got to the point that I couldn't see the GPS or make out the dash instruments clearly while driving - but I was constantly bobbing my head and felt that I was always trying to adjust. The bifocals have worked well for me, hate to think that this is going to change. Rather than progressives, I would think that bifocals - distance/reading - and a second pair for working at the computer would be my preferred approach if it worked. If you stay away from "designer" frames, single vision lenses are actually fairly inexpensive - I bought my reading glasses at Walmart for around $60 as I recall.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> I have both eyes done and don't have to wear glass except for the computer.
> I told him to put a long distance lens in my right eye because of it being my shooting eye. It cost me a bit more, but he did it and now have a reading lens in the left and a distance lens in the right eye. he tested them and I have 20/20 vision again. I can do everything but the computer with out glasses.
> Herb


A co-worker of mine did something similar, except that he did it with his contact lenses - I often wondered if that was confusing, assuming that his eyes were basically similar, to have to consciously focus with one eye or the other - and I guess it would make a difference as to how much difference the correction was between his distance and close-up lenses. 

I wear Gehmann single lens shooting glasses, which actually have a slightly different correction than my distance glasses, but my aperture sights have a provision to add a single lens, either with a minor + or - correction or a tint to adjust for range conditions.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If you have one eye corrected for distance, the other for near, you will pretty much destroy binocular vision (depth perception). So I think it's better to do that with a contact lens if you're going to do it at all. As to progressive lenses, the new ones made using lasers have a wider channel and far less peripheral distortion. The wider channel means you don't have to turn and bob your head as often. I have my progressive add set about 2 mm higher than normal since so much of what I do is midrange, and I don't like to have to look so far down to get into that range. I don't bother with ophthalmologists for prescribing glasses, or for that matter, most of the recent graduates from the 19 optometry colleges. They prescribe exactly what they measure, one eye at a time and mainly for distance. 

I always have a doctor who does a lot of tests on near vision, including something called phoreas. And I never let them put in a "correction" for my mild astigmatism. When I was younger, I did an edit of a text on astigmatism that demonstrated the prescribing for low, transitory astigmatism actually drives more astigmatism. That also holds true for prescribing differently for each eye. Of course there are exceptions, but my basic, simple distance Rx (farsighted) hasn't changed for 5 decades, and my near vision adds have been the same for 15 or so years.

There is really one serious hazard to the surgery and it rarely happens. The surgeons use a small ultrasound emitter (like a tiny jackhammer) to emulsify the old lens inside the eye. If this touches the iris, it can cause a blow out, which can affect light sensitivity. Sort of like putting a hole through the body of a camera so uncontrolled light floods in. Such injuries are very rare 

I've spent 36 years learning all this stuff and hope the posts are helpful. Many of us are getting on in years and looking at cataract surgery.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> If you have one eye corrected for distance, the other for near, you will pretty much destroy binocular vision (depth perception). So I think it's better to do that with a contact lens if you're going to do it at all. As to progressive lenses, the new ones made using lasers have a wider channel and far less peripheral distortion. The wider channel means you don't have to turn and bob your head as often. I have my progressive add set about 2 mm higher than normal since so much of what I do is midrange, and I don't like to have to look so far down to get into that range. I don't bother with ophthalmologists for prescribing glasses, or for that matter, most of the recent graduates from the 19 optometry colleges. They prescribe exactly what they measure, one eye at a time and mainly for distance.
> 
> I always have a doctor who does a lot of tests on near vision, including something called phoreas. And I never let them put in a "correction" for my mild astigmatism. When I was younger, I did an edit of a text on astigmatism that demonstrated the prescribing for low, transitory astigmatism actually drives more astigmatism. That also holds true for prescribing differently for each eye. Of course there are exceptions, but my basic, simple distance Rx (farsighted) hasn't changed for 5 decades, and my near vision adds have been the same for 15 or so years.
> 
> ...


Sounds as if even getting measured for glasses can be complicated. I have what was considered lazy eye, went through surgery as a child, and my mother had photos of me with a patch over one eye. A few years ago, I found a doctor who diagnosed strabismus, and did corrective surgery - the surgery showed that the inner muscle on both eyes was detached, allowing both eyes to drift out - unfortunately, they eyes went back out after the surgery, there was a problem during the second surgery to correct and I passed on the third try. I guess settled on using my right eye as dominant and the left eye deteriorated as a result; correction for the right eye is +.50, left is +2.75. And no binocular vision because of the divergence. I have to make an appointment soon to discuss surgery, so I'll get more details on progressive lenses and also the option of using separate/different lenses for computer and workshop - although those may be the same as the focal distance has to be similar. And how do I find a doctor who can properly prescribe lenses?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You know, my age aside, I'm wondering whether all the LED backlit screens (flat screen TV and computer monitors) are a big part of the problem ? Seems like the deterioration has accelerated a lot in the last 5 years or so...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Being proactive in the Great White North...


----------



## Woodworker3 (Jul 24, 2017)

A schematic of the LED lighting is attached. It is a fun project for an afternoon in the shop. One just needs some small bare solderable wire, a soldering iron, switch, LEDS and power supply. I included the sources where I bought some of the parts. The power supply typically comes with a female plug on it and the male receptacle side can be purchased at the electronic parts place or you can just cut the plug off and solder the wire directly to the circuit. Your choice. A voltmeter is handy to check which wire is +5v and which is gnd. Typically the red wire is +5v and black is gnd. Enjoy......


----------

